# Gestational sac measuring 2 weeks behind baby



## ltbustle

I was 11 weeks exactly when I went for my scan last week. Baby measured 11+4, sac measured 9+3. The tech didn't say a word about it, so I didn't even notice it til I got home and was looking at the pics. I googled it (ugh, stupid google) and of course have now worked myself into a minor tizzy. On one hand, I feel like everything's fine, and that I'm far enough along to where it's not a huge threat, and if the tech didn't say anything, it's probably no big deal. On the other hand, the tech was complaining that she had had car trouble, was 30 minutes late for work, and had been waaaaay overbooked that day, so she could've just been in a hurry. I will ask the doc when I go back in a few days, just wondering if any of you had a smaller sac and everything evened up later on? Any experiences with this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## roxane1986

I am in the same situation as you.. at 7w5d, sac was 6w2d and at 9w, sac was 7w4d, so atleast I know sac had grown since last scan! But Same here, I googled, and didnt find any pictures like mine! I wish you luck! Hope somebody can tell us about their success stories!! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Do you mind, showing me your picture? 

Here are mine, as you can see, first one is 7w5d and the other 2 are 9w.
 



Attached Files:







scan.JPG
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 79









scan9.JPG
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 64









scan9-2.JPG
File size: 38 KB
Views: 64


----------



## ltbustle

roxane1986 said:


> I am in the same situation as you.. at 7w5d, sac was 6w2d and at 9w, sac was 7w4d, so atleast I know sac had grown since last scan! But Same here, I googled, and didnt find any pictures like mine! I wish you luck! Hope somebody can tell us about their success stories!! :hugs:

Thanks, Roxane :) Has your doctor said anything about it?


----------



## ltbustle

here is my pic. I was off by a day for both the sac and baby in my original post, but the difference is the same.
 



Attached Files:







baby!.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 76


----------



## roxane1986

After the first scan he said he wanted me back to make sure gestational sac was still growing so we went after 1w2d and the sac had grown exactly 1w2d since last scan so that's a good sign. I was following a fertility clinic and he now transfered be to my OBGYN so that means everything is good.


----------



## ltbustle

roxane1986 said:


> Do you mind, showing me your picture?
> 
> Here are mine, as you can see, first one is 7w5d and the other 2 are 9w.

I have two other pics, too, but not on this computer. They are head-on shots, and you can really see that it looks a little cramped in there.


----------



## roxane1986

ltbustle said:


> here is my pic. I was off by a day for both the sac and baby in my original post, but the difference is the same.

Wow!! That;s a nice scan, your gestational sac does not look too small!! If this is still a concern ask your dr and he might do another u/s just to re-assure you, but it's looking really good!!


----------



## ltbustle

roxane1986 said:


> After the first scan he said he wanted me back to make sure gestational sac was still growing so we went after 1w2d and the sac had grown exactly 1w2d since last scan so that's a good sign. I was following a fertility clinic and he now transfered be to my OBGYN so that means everything is good.

well that's good news! congrats :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Also, after hearing the hb and especially at 11-12 weeks, chances of miscarriage are very slim! Don't worry!! You'll be fine!! :)


----------



## chrissycoff

I am in the same situation!!!! my pic from today looks like yours! 


I am currently pregnant with twins, at 9w4d conceiving from an IUI round. At 5w2d I had my first u/s and there were two sacs. One was measuring 5w5d with yolk sac looking great. second sac was measuring 5w1d, about 1/3 the size of the other. RE said it would probably not "pan out." Went back for another u/s at 7w2d, and there are two sacs, two babies measuring exactly the same size, at 7weeks exactly, and one HB at 145, one at 130, very normal. However, the one sac was still only about 1/3 the size of the other. 
went in today at 9w4d, and both babies still growing great! one HB 167, one 175bpm. one measuring 9w4d, the other 9w1d. BUT the one's gest sac still looks small.....But the RE said he thinks it may wind up being a non issue. I am released to my OB, and have my next follow up on the 18th. I'll be 11w3d then. 

anyone with similar experience with a small sac, and how did it turnout?


----------



## roxane1986

I think we are going to be the success stories and we'll be able to answer others when it will happen again!! :)
Can we see your pictures please :)


----------



## whit.

No advice, just wanted to wish you ladies luck! :flower:


----------



## ttc1soon

I just got my scan today and its TWINS! But baby B's sac is measuring two weeks behind as well. I have a history of m/c so I am already scared enough but fingers crossed everything works out, I have another scan in two weeks. Baby A was measuing 6 W 2 D with a heartbeat of 120 and sac measuring on target and baby B was measuring 6 W 1 D and had a heartheat of 117 and the sac was measuring 4 W 3 D. (You can also see my hemotoma on the ultrasound that looks like another sac but its just blood but I was told not to worry about it)
 



Attached Files:







twins 6 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 107


----------



## chrissycoff

these are my pics from 9w4d. the baby looks almost smushed in there, doesnt it? the other has plenty of space....
ttc1, IMO your one sac does look smaller, but does not look too small for the baby....the baby is not smushed in there like mine looks. but we could still see it moving around, and the RE said there is still plenty of space for it at this point. ugh, the 18th is so far away!!! that is my next appt

any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







usound1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 43









usound2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 43









usound3.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 39


----------



## roxane1986

I really think they will be ok!! 

We could see ours moving as well, it was soo cute!! :) 

Chance of miscarriage at this point is pretty low! I'm getting my doppler tonight, hope ill be able to find the hb :)


----------



## AP

My story is very much like Roxannes, and everything was fine in the end


----------



## ltbustle

Wow, very odd indeed that this is the case with all of us. Mine started out as twins but at 8 weeks one of them didn't have a heartbeat. And now the small sac size with "Baby A", as they have referred to my surviving twin. I wonder if the small sac size could possibly have something to do with twin pregnancies? Very interesting!


----------



## ltbustle

roxane1986 said:


> I really think they will be ok!!
> 
> We could see ours moving as well, it was soo cute!! :)
> 
> Chance of miscarriage at this point is pretty low! I'm getting my doppler tonight, hope ill be able to find the hb :)

I got a doppler this week and it was beyond reassuring! We found the heartbeat and listened to that puppy for a good 5 mins :D


----------



## AP

Its mad, when i posted 3 years ago no-one had heard of it :dohh: could have done with you lot back then :haha:


----------



## roxane1986

I posted one when I came back from my u/s but not alot of people replied either.. it's nice to talk to people in the same situation as me!! :) Thanks alot ladies!!

I do not have twins but the thing is, we did IVF and we did transfer 2 embryos so we didnt know until we went for the scan if there was one or two that stuck.. so maybe it still does have an effect.. cause maybe embryo #2 didnt survive but they did transfer a 5 day embryo inside my uterus.. so mehh.. I dunno!


----------



## chrissycoff

lbustle i dont think youre sac looks small!

roxanne, how far along are you now? i also think your sac is bigger than mine and looks good :) so glad others can relate. when do you go back? is your OB worried about the sac? what did he/she say about it? i conceived with IUI.

atomic, thanks for your words! in your case, did the sac always stay looking small, or did it "catch up?"

i also have a doppler, and have been listening and hearing HB since 8w5d!!! very reassuring, except with two, i never know if i am hearing one or two!


----------



## roxane1986

ITbustle, could we see your scan pictures? Did the sac catch up now?

Sorry for the lost of your other twin!


----------



## ttc1soon

chrissycoff said:


> these are my pics from 9w4d. the baby looks almost smushed in there, doesnt it? the other has plenty of space....
> ttc1, IMO your one sac does look smaller, but does not look too small for the baby....the baby is not smushed in there like mine looks. but we could still see it moving around, and the RE said there is still plenty of space for it at this point. ugh, the 18th is so far away!!! that is my next appt
> 
> any thoughts?

It doesn't look too small for the baby at this point but they are worried that it might not grow since its measuing 2 weeks behind but these stories are making me more hopeful. But I don't have a reason for my previous two m/cs so I am still terrified it will happen again (both happened after good 6 week ultrasounds). I know the next appointments seem like forever away mine is in two weeks but feel like a month! I can't wait till I can hear them at home on the doppler, I'll feel so much better, a few more weeks till that though.


----------



## roxane1986

chrissycoff said:


> lbustle i dont think youre sac looks small!
> 
> roxanne, how far along are you now? i also think your sac is bigger than mine and looks good :) so glad others can relate. when do you go back? is your OB worried about the sac? what did he/she say about it? i conceived with IUI.
> 
> atomic, thanks for your words! in your case, did the sac always stay looking small, or did it "catch up?"
> 
> i also have a doppler, and have been listening and hearing HB since 8w5d!!! very reassuring, except with two, i never know if i am hearing one or two!

I find we look pretty similar, except mine has head down for some reason lol.. I am 10 weeks 1 day, I don't know when is my next scan yet and I didnt see my OB yet cause I just got refered from my fertility clinic, they had scheduled me for an appointment on oct 18 but thats way too far ill be 16 weeks so my fertility dr is suppose to call them, so we'll see.. My fertility dr was a little concerned at the first u/s, well he said not to worry but he wants to verify in a week to make sure the sac is growing so he asked me to go back, I did 1 week and 2 days later and the sac had grown exactly 1 week and 2 days so after that he said I was done with them.. so I guess he wasnt that concerned..


----------



## roxane1986

Do yourself a favour, do not google in the meantime, it'll just make things worst.. cause people will write things on the internet only when things go wrong.. not very often you'll see somebody write that everything was fine! So when we google, we only see whats worst! We have good success stories here, lets stick with those and everything will be fine!!! :)


----------



## chrissycoff

wow! youre exactly 2 days ahead of me!!!! i will see my ob sept 18, so almost 2 weeks. my RE also said that everything looked to him like it would probably work out, so he released me. hope you can get in sooner! surely if the RE explains about your situation they will get you in sooner!!!


----------



## chrissycoff

roxane1986 said:


> Do yourself a favour, do not google in the meantime, it'll just make things worst.. cause people will write things on the internet only when things go wrong.. not very often you'll see somebody write that everything was fine! So when we google, we only see whats worst! We have good success stories here, lets stick with those and everything will be fine!!! :)


you are SOO right! i said that yesterday to husband! people only get online and relay BAD stories, not the good ones! thanks!


----------



## AP

chrissycoff said:


> l
> 
> atomic, thanks for your words! in your case, did the sac always stay looking small, or did it "catch up?"

I dont think I will ever know tbh! At the follow up scan I asked them not to show me the screen unless it was good news, I couldnt take it. I was more in shock when she flipped the screen round and said its ok :shock: So to this day, I guess I will never know.


----------



## roxane1986

AtomicPink said:


> chrissycoff said:
> 
> 
> l
> 
> atomic, thanks for your words! in your case, did the sac always stay looking small, or did it "catch up?"
> 
> I dont think I will ever know tbh! At the follow up scan I asked them not to show me the screen unless it was good news, I couldnt take it. I was more in shock when she flipped the screen round and said its ok :shock: So to this day, I guess I will never know.Click to expand...

Do you have any pictures of any of your scans? I would like to see how it looked when it was small or not!! :)


----------



## AP

Let me have a dig

Edit here we are!

10weeks
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/sand003-1.jpg

I say it looks adequate?


----------



## roxane1986

its a very nice scan picture!!! Was that around 12 weeks?
The sac was not small anymore there right?!


----------



## AP

I am not sure, but i dont think it was small there, but i am no sonographer , I dont know!


----------



## roxane1986

oh just saw the 10 weeks!
When was the sac too small?


----------



## chrissycoff

i cannot see any picture?


----------



## roxane1986

How's everybody doing?!
Found my baby's hb on doppler this weekend!!! YAY!!! :)


----------



## AP

roxane1986 said:


> oh just saw the 10 weeks!
> When was the sac too small?

8 weeks was when I had the scan and the sonographer told me. I had to wait 2 weeks to see what would happen - that was the outcome.!

Yey on the doppler news! :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

AtomicPink said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> oh just saw the 10 weeks!
> When was the sac too small?
> 
> 8 weeks was when I had the scan and the sonographer told me. I had to wait 2 weeks to see what would happen - that was the outcome.!
> 
> Yey on the doppler news! :happydance:Click to expand...

Great!!! and now the nice picture that we have is one of your babies? Daughter or son? :)


----------



## AP

Two girlies now, Alex arrived very early and then I had another baby after that :)


----------



## roxane1986

That's very good news!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Was it Alex who had the smaller gestational sac? Why was she born at 27 weeks, do you know?


----------



## AP

Don't worry it's not related, just sheer fate I guess ! (I was worried you'd ask that but it's not rest assured!)


----------



## ttc1soon

I just had another ultrasound yesterday but it was at an imaging center not my OBs office so I didn't get a lot of information but both babies are going strong. I could see they both grew and had great heartbeats but baby B's sac was still noticeably a lot smaller. I am hoping that it will keep growing and will be closer to baby A's at the ultrasound next week.


----------



## roxane1986

Thats good news!! Im sure it will continue to grow just like us :) keep us posted!!:)


----------



## chrissycoff

good news ttc! i also have good news! had a follow up scan yeterday at my OB, 11w3d, and both babies look great, AND the small sac looks like it grew! it was my first visit with my OB, and she sees no reason at this point to be concerned at all! I am so happy! here are the pics, you can see if you compare to my 9w scans how much bigger the "small" sac looks (on the right)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 20









image (1).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## roxane1986

great news chrissy and beautiful pictures!!! :) 
Can't wait to see mine, I go to the OB Next Tuesday but I dont know when the u/s will be, should be shortly after that so I will post pictures.. but in the meantime, I know baby is doing good because I listen to the hb every night :)


----------



## roxane1986

oh just looked at your 9w4d pictures!! You were the one who had pretty much the same size of sac has mine and yayyyyy nice to see that the sac looks GREAT!!! :)


----------



## ttc1soon

Yay! Thats great! I have an appointment on Friday and I am hoping the sac will be catching up and that both babies are okay. I think I found one heartbeat on the doppler but this early even finding one is hard, let alone the other.


----------



## roxane1986

thats good that you found a hb!! Yeh it could be very tricky to hear both!! Good luck Friday !! Show us pictures when you get back :)


----------



## chrissycoff

thanks roxanne and ttc! i know, the difference is almost astounding! 
ttc good luck friday! please keep us posted!
i also listen with doppler every day (doc said it was fine!) and there were days i could swear i heard two, but it is so hard to differentiate!!! they are literally on top of each other!!
lets keep up the good streak gals!!!

how far are you ttc? and roxanne?


----------



## roxane1986

I am 12 weeks tomorrow!!!! YIPPPYYYY!!!! :) So happy!!!!

How bout you Chrissy?


----------



## chrissycoff

12 weeks saturday!!


----------



## ttc1soon

I'm just a little over 8 weeks. So I still have a month till the much anticipated 12 week mark. I will be sure to post pictures friday!


----------



## chrissycoff

ttc good luck today!


----------



## roxane1986

Gl ttc :) cant wait to see pics


----------



## ttc1soon

I'll have to upload pictures later (I'm about to take a nap now) but everything is going great! I am 8weeks 3 days and Baby A is measuring 8w5d with a Hb of 176 and sac measuring right on track still and Baby B is still going strong measuing 8w3d with a hb of 171 but the sac is still 2 weeks behind but my doctor said we'll do another ultrasound in two weeks, then another two weeks and if everything is going good at 12 weeks then we won't worry about the sac at all anymore. She said with my size though she'll be happy if I make it to 32 weeks then they can come anytime after that. That seeems so much sooner then 40 weeks!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Awesome news!!!:) so happy!!:)
Happy 12 weeks chrissy!!:)


----------



## chrissycoff

Awesome TTc! Thanks Roxanne! TTc pics when u can!


----------



## ttc1soon

Here are the pictures. The aren't the easiest to see, I am hoping for better pictures at 10 weeks. 
 



Attached Files:







babya8.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 27









babyb8.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!!! Nice pictures :)


----------



## chrissycoff

roxane1986 said:


> Yay!!! Nice pictures :)


Yayayay! Can't wait til I have more Monday! Looks great!


----------



## ttc1soon

I love having them every two weeks (although I have actually had one every week since 6 weeks but it will start being every 2 weeks). I don't know how everyone else can stand to wait! Two weeks is long enough to drive me crazy ;-).


----------



## roxane1986

So who has the next scan? I go see my OB in an hour, I will know when it will be, it should be within a week or two! 
Chrissy, are you doing the NT scan?


----------



## chrissycoff

had my scan yesterday and they both look great!!!!

baby a on left, is actually under baby b (right) baby a is the smaller sac, but man the sac looks just great! and baby a now only 2 days behind baby b, not 4 like it was last time! i am so blessed and relieved!!!! everything looks great! this was the nuchal scan!

sac looks totally normal!!!
 



Attached Files:







image (3).jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!!! This is awesome news!! :)


----------



## ttc1soon

That is great!!! Congrats. My OB said with twins the golden time is between 12-28 weeks and I just can't wait to get there. It must feel so nice to be in the second trimester!


----------



## chrissycoff

is it second tri now? or at 13?


----------



## nyba

So interesting to read! At my 5 week scan, the gestational sac for Baby A was 12.4 mm and Baby B was 14 mm. I go back next week for the 8 week scan and am curious if they are going to be different sizes still.

Good luck to all you twin ladies!


----------



## roxane1986

I went to my OB appointment, I have an ultrasound tomorrow but DH told me he can't miss work tomorrow so to re-schedule, but I'm still talking to him, hopefully he'll be able too cause atleast I dont have a long wait! Heard the hb tho at the dr's office and dr said, wow baby is doing great!! And he told me there is no danger at all with dopplers, that we can play with it everyday all we want!! Yay! 

Chrissy, it can go 12 to 14 weeks, it depends with which one you go, gestational or fetal so I dunno, it's really between 12 to 14 weeeks but on my ticker it says 12 weeks :) So we are in second tri!! hehe


----------



## ttc1soon

I have heard 12 weeks but sometimes I think its the end of 12 weeks so people say 13, idk. I my ob said 12 so I am going to go with that and be happy  3 weeks to go.


----------



## roxane1986

there ya go ttc and at this point, since we know everything is ok chances of something going wrong are very very slim!!! :) You know when they say before 12 weeks is the critical stage, well that's because most people usually only have an u/s at 12 weeks and then thats when they find out the baby stopped growing but baby usually stops growing between 4 to 8 weeks that I see more often! You are out of that range!! :)That's what I kept telling myself after my 9 week u/s and seeing a healthy hb! :) 

Plus, people always write on the internet when it is something bad, so that's why we see it like it happens alot but its just cause we dont see anything that turns out good, people don't often write anything if everything goes normal! ya know! So anyways, we are all good!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

nyba, they might still be different sizes but as long as they keep growing! :) We are all success stories with gestational sacs that were pretty far behind, up to 2 weeks behind.. so no worries!! ;)


----------



## roxane1986

So went for a scan yesterday, ended up doing the NT scan.. Did not like this new place and did not like the tech, she takes her job way too seriously, she didnt say one word, we saw the baby for like 30 seconds, enough to see the hb and take a picture.. here is the picture, not a great picture either! I am so disappointed, I want to go to another scan somewhere else! But Sac looks good!!:) Baby is facing down, kinda funny lol I think he was sleeping, hb was at 150bpm! Baby measures 6.1cm and NT measurment was 1.6 so I dunno what that means but I guess its normal, Ive heard! Ill call my dr today though cause I saw the tech measuring another black sac, which could be an SCH, a cyst or the other embryo, maybe there was two, but the other one stopped developping a while ago I dunno, cause there was a little white spot in that sac! She wouldnt tell me anything, god this sucked :( But anyways I know baby is fine so thats very good!!:)


----------



## roxane1986

Here is the picture!
 



Attached Files:







scan12+6.JPG
File size: 47 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ttc1soon

Very cute! I hate when they won't tell you anything!


----------



## chrissycoff

roxanne, that babe looks perfect!!! so glad all looks good! sorry about the tech, very frustrating! but the baby is great!!! so so happy for all of us!

and you are right, people are a LOT more likely to get online and tell about BAD situations that didnt turn out good than the good ones! that's why we have to keep posting even if the outcome for us all is nothing but GOOD (which it will be!)

ttc, next scan is when??? mine isnt until halloween!!!! seems like forever! but i am also dopplering every day!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay for dopplers!!! :)


----------



## ttc1soon

My hubby has to hide mine from me because i use the doppler too much. haha. My scan is on Thursday! I can't wait. I have had two miscarriages this year so I know the bad stories pretty well but so far this one has been great. I just found out I'll be classed as high risk but I don't care, that just means more doctor visits and more chances to see and hear the babies! I am not sure if it is because its twins, or my history of m/c or both, or what but I'll find out at my appointment Thursday. The only reason I know is because the referral was approved by my insurance company and I always get emails when they get something approved. I will continue to see my OB but also see a Maternal-Fetal Medicine Specialist.


----------



## chrissycoff

no updates here really. I had my 15 week appt last week, but no ultrasound. just doppler (which i do at home anyway :))

I think i am starting to feel movement!!! like rolling around in the lower belly.
have my gender scan halloween!
hope everyone is well!


----------



## ttc1soon

I have my next ultrasound Friday for the NT scan at the Maternal fetal medicine office! I had one since I last posted but it was just my OB using the portable machine and so we didn't see very much. All she wanted was to see two babies and two heartbeats and then she was done. I am so excited to pass the 12 week mark and get that scan. I am even having a bump when I wake up in the morning! My uterus goes up to my belly button but it goes back down into my pelvis after I pee. I can't wait for movement, that is so exciting.


----------



## chrissycoff

funny you say that about your uterus! me too! when i feel it in the morning before getting out of bed, it's about 2 fingerwidths below bellybutton, but then after peeing, its down a good 2 inches still. 
yay for 12 weeks coming up!!! loved that milestone!


----------



## roxane1986

Glad to hear you girls a doing great!!:)

I'm doing pretty as well! I think I started feeling movement at 14w3d but tought it might be gas, but then could feel movement everyday alot more for a whole week always around the same time, when I was finally sitting down to relax at night. But I havnt felt anything in the last two days, so maybe it was gas but felt so much more like a baby moving or having hiccups!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

How are you ladies doing? We are losing touch.. I had a hard time finding the thread!! :S


----------



## ttc1soon

Well poor Baby B just looks so uncomfortable in his little sac but is doing great. He has no room to stretch out his little legs but the Perinatologist wasn't worried. She said she wanted to watch more the fact that Baby A keeps measuring farther ahead every ultrasound and is now a week ahead. I'm okay with a big baby though, I just want Baby B to have a little more room lol. The NT screeing went well and our risks are extremely low (what they consider negative). Roxane I can't wait to feel movement, that must be so exciting! I see my OB next friday and fingers crossed she'll do an ultrasound but I don't think she is planning to, my next one isn't scheudled till 18 weeks (with the perinatologist), I don't think I can wait that long haha.


----------



## roxane1986

good to hear your at low risk with the nt results!! 

I'm sure they both have plenty of room!! :)


----------



## chrissycoff

hi ladies!
ttc, congrats about the scan results! just have faith in that the peri is not worried about the sac. If they think there is plenty of room, I'd believe them! they really must be confident, or they would be setting up a scan before 18 weeks :) and maybe your OB will surprise you next friday (mine didnt at 14w though :( )

so i have my anatomy scan next wed halloween!!! i keep thinking i am feeling movement, but nothing really like i was expecting to have at this point. i am 16w4d, and this is my second preg, and i am surprised i am not feeling more regular movement. i know i have felt a roll here and there, but nothing really big or consistent. good thing for the doppler or I'd be worried!!!

roxanne, when is your next appt?


----------



## roxane1986

I actually have an appointment with my OB in an hour! I have a 3d scan Friday, nov. 2 and will know more after my appointment today!! :) 
Good thing im going to see my ob.. just just started having some possibly stretching pains right above my pubic bone! not sure if thats what it is but it lasts a sec but comes and goes.. so I'll try to explain it to him!


----------



## ttc1soon

Well I acutally didn't like the perinatologist at all so I am glad I get to stay with my OB most of the time, all she said was that they don't measure the sac anymore so it doesn't matter. They said there is no point to do another scan until more anatomy can be seen (organs and stuff) thats why they are waiting till 18 weeks. I really hope my OB will let me have one at 16 weeks at her office because I want to find out what we are having haha but I don't know that I'll ask because i'd feel awkard asking for one. Are you both going to find out the sex at your next ultrasound? I hate the stretchy cramps, I get them all the time, especially if I lay the wrong way. You can't help but worry even if you know what they are.


----------



## roxane1986

ughhh!!! So I forgot to even ask about those pains because he got me worried now!! good thing is we are at very very low risk of DS or trisomy, 1:100000 but there was a measurement that could indicate spina bifida!! so he said we'll go for a scan in a few weeks and find out for sure but he said not to worry about it because he sees those results come up very often and none of these babies really ended up having spina bifida! So I wonder why they tell us that if they tell us not to worry!! honestly, do you think Im not going to worry!! ughhh!!!!!


----------



## ttc1soon

Yeah they can't expect you not to worry about something like that but at least he doesn't seem very concerned. Hopefully the scan is soon to put your mind at ease.


----------



## angel2010

Hello ladies, I was wondering if your sacs ever caught up to your babies? At my first scan this past Monday, by my calculations, I should have been about 7+4. They measured the baby at 6+6 and the sac at 6. He wasn't super concerned about the difference, but scheduled another scan for three weeks later.


----------



## ttc1soon

They didn't measure Baby B's sac at my 10 or 12 week scan but you could tell it was much smaller than Baby A's so no his sac hasn't caught up, at least not yet. It was two weeks behind (measured at 6 and 8 weeks), I don't know if it still 2 weeks or not but still behind.


----------



## chrissycoff

had my anatomy scan!!!! both babies look fantastic! no sac issues anymore at all!!! i have the gender results in a sealed envelope waiting for DH to get home from out of town to open tonight!!!!

angel, my baby a sac is still smaleer than b, but seems to have grown a lot from 9 weeks onward. at nine weeks it looked like it was smushing the baby, but at 12 weeks and now 17.5 weeks, there is more room.

ttc when is your anatomy scan?


----------



## roxane1986

Had my ultrasound today and dr said baby is perfect and..... Its a baby boy!!!!!:) we decided to find out the sex sooo happy we did :)


----------



## roxane1986

hey ladies, 
what is going on here? How are you all feeling? How are the babies?!


----------



## monalisa84

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone visit this thread now? I am having similar small sac issue and I am 11 week now.. Just wanted to know when your sac did catch up and how?

Particularly, roxane - if you still visit here, can you please let me know? your scan pictures look similar to mine..


----------



## monalisa84

Ah! Just now saw you ladies are here.. My sac has consistently measured small and from 10 week onwards the baby size is more than sac size!! In my 9 to 10th week, sac grew around 8mm which I was happy about but next week only 4.5 mm. My clinic has weekly scan till 12 weeks. Btw, I am from UK. None tells small sac is an issue but none confirms also it is a non issue. Every week I am so sad seeing the baby cramped for space!! I feel so helpless that I can not do anything to help. Baby's measurement and heartbeat is consistent and always on average but it is the sac that keeps me worried.

Are you telling from 12 week onwards none measured the sac? However , you must have had the scan and got a feel if it caught up or remained small?


----------



## roxane1986

Hi ladies!! At my 12 week scan the sac looked great, they didnt measure it but the baby wasnt cramped in there anymore!!:) i am almost 20 weeks and all is still going great!! Good luck to both of you but i know itll be fine!!:) the drs scare us with this but it always turns out fine!!


----------



## summer rain

I had the opposite problem last time the sac measured far ahead of baby and was huge, again it was nothing to worry about, just a normal variation I suppose xx


----------



## ttc1soon

chrissycoff said:


> had my anatomy scan!!!! both babies look fantastic! no sac issues anymore at all!!! i have the gender results in a sealed envelope waiting for DH to get home from out of town to open tonight!!!!
> 
> angel, my baby a sac is still smaleer than b, but seems to have grown a lot from 9 weeks onward. at nine weeks it looked like it was smushing the baby, but at 12 weeks and now 17.5 weeks, there is more room.
> 
> ttc when is your anatomy scan?

Congrats on finding out the genders. I still have two more weeks till the anatomy scan!! I am so anxious. My OB does a quick ultrasound on the portable machine every visit so we can see B's sac is still smaller but they aren't worried.


----------



## chrissycoff

ttc, if they are not worried, I wouldn't be either. You are so far along now, I really can't see that a "small sac" would still be an issue. i feel like if it is going to cause the baby to stop growing and miscarry that it happens much earlier than this! good luck at the anatomy scan!

i had a 19 week appt earlier this week, and they did nothing but doppler, and i am measuring 24 weeks! holy belly!!! i go back at 21 weeks and they are doing another u/s! yay!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Hi ladies,

how is everybody doing? 
Im being followed closely again, because I have a complete placenta previa! I did not have any bleeding yet! hopefully it'll keep going like this until atleast passed 30 weeks! 
Baby is growing great though and moving alot! He now weighs 1lbs1oz! :)


----------



## chrissycoff

i had a scan at 21 weeks, and the babies both looked great! fluid measuring awesome, and the babies both estimated at 14oz each!!! next scan not until 25 weeks! and my cervix 4.7cm! woohoo!

roxanne, my baby a placenta was initially partially covering my cervix as well at the 17 weeks scan, but they said there was plenty of time for it to move up, and at this past scan, it was already moved away from the cervix. is there still time for it to still move? i would think yes? yay for over 1lb!


----------



## roxane1986

When I read stories of other ladies who had complete placenta previa its not too bad at all and some moved at 32-34 weeks! But the dr's say that when its complete its not very often that it moves! We'll see!


----------



## roxane1986

how is everybody doing? I have now a journal and I posted some pictures if any of you would like to see :)


----------



## mommy2almost2

I am so nervous right now... I wish I didn't have such an early scan but my daughter was born at 33 weeks so they are being cautious. Luckily, she turned out healthy and beautiful and turned 2 last week. I am now 6w4d with baby #2 and we saw the heart beat yesterday. The baby was measuring accurately. The only problem was that the sac was measuring 5w1d....I am freaking out. The doctor said she's seen it go both ways and to come in next week. If the baby is measuring 7 weeks and the sac is still 5 weeks then it's not a viable pregnancy. This is so hard for me to accept because I saw the little bean and heard it's heartbeat. I understand that if I were to miscarry it would be because the baby wouldn't be able to survive outside the womb or would have severe problems. But I don't want to lose all hope. I already feel like it's over. :cry:


----------



## roxane1986

Do not lose hope!! This happened to me and to some ladies on here too and everything turned out totally fine!! My son is turning 9 months in a few days.. Us it was at 7 weeks the sac was measuring a week or so behind and then at 9 weeks the sac was growing but was still measuring behind, we just went with it after that and all was totally fine!! 
Keep us posted! Dont freak out! Im thinking with experience that your going to be just fine!!!:) xxxx


----------



## chrissycoff

Yes remain cautiously optimistic! My twin a had a small sac as well at the seven week and nine week scans, hit the baby herself was measuring appropriately. Then at eleven weeks the sac had caught up and there was no more worry! Fingers crossed for you, but it can certainly have a happy ending!!


----------



## Nataliieexo

My sac at 5 weeks 3 days measured 4 weeks 5 days, then a week later it only measured 4 weeks 6 days, paranoia set in straight away the fetal pole fit the whole sac, i thought 1 more day growth my baby would be squashed by the sac, i didnt have time to worry about this because my mam took really ill she passed away and i stopped worrying about the baby because i knew she would look after the baby, on monday i spotted brown and panic took over me again but on wednesday i saw my little baby measuring right on target, i assume my sac grows with the baby as you can see in my avatar the baby looks a little snug but i have my dating scan next wednesday and i cant wait :) x


----------

